# Pensacola beach grass? 9/15



## dakotasport92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just curious how grass was in evenings. Wanting to drag out some baits Saturday night. Will be fishing incoming tide. 5 pmish Till 2 or 3 am (or sleepy time) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Haven't been down to the water yet, but looking off my balcony there's lots of it at Perdido Key.


----------



## Catchanyducks? (Feb 15, 2018)

Can’t speak to the evenings, but I’m at ft Pickens now and there’s no grass


----------



## dakotasport92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well got snot grassed. 2am gave up after cleaning about 700yards of line off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, it wasn't grass on the beach I saw from the window, it was shells and stuff. But the water at Perdido Key was very brown/stained and a lot of algae at the high tide line. Is a red tide coming? They've got it at Panama City supposedly.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

No grass or weeds at the beach in Gulf Shores.


----------

